# Egg pipped!



## findingotis (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey all,

After a 159 day wait, my sole surviving Indian Star Egg (surface laid and first time mum) has finally pipped! 

I did some research but I'm ridiculously eggcited that everything I read has gone out the window. Do I move the pipping egg to a tub with moist paper towels, or shall I wait til the fella is fully out? He was on sand (i know, i'm sorry) and I really wouldn't like for him to get anything stuck onto his yolk sac. Any other advice would be greatly appreciated too 

Heres a photo of the my little eggling... It's already 130am in these parts, looks like no sleep for me tonight.


----------



## pochito (Jul 13, 2011)

awesome! congrats!. I'd put him in paper towels but make sure he doesn't roll all over the place. Also make sure the temp stays warm. Good luck!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Weldd (Jul 13, 2011)

Congratulations! That never gets old. Every single time I have something hatch I get just as excited as the first time.

Make sure to post pics when he/she emerges...


----------



## Fernando (Jul 13, 2011)

That's exciting!


----------



## findingotis (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Will definitely post pics as he/she emerges. I do not know how you all have done this in the past! So nerve wrecking!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is very exciting, I keep checking the thread for updates


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 13, 2011)

findingotis said:


> Thanks everyone! Will definitely post pics as he/she emerges. I do not know how you all have done this in the past! So nerve wrecking!



It might take a couple of days, he will pick and spin inorder to get the egg opened. Always exciting!


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 13, 2011)

great news! good luck. lindy


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 13, 2011)

I wouldn't touch it at all at this point.... Also, keep it out of the light. When babies hatch and have belly buttons stuck to them (which most do, right out of the egg), they will start being active, walking around, etc if the lights are on. If it's dark, they'll sit still and absorb what's left of their belly. Every time I open a half-hatched group of babies, within about 30 seconds in the light, they're all running around and I worry that they'll tear their umbilical. It's best to just leave it alone at this point. They don't need paper towels or anything on your part. It's gotten this far with what you've done, I wouldn't risk messing it up.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 13, 2011)

A new wonder is starting to emerge. Even vicariously, it feels like one of my own is hatching.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 13, 2011)

Very cool and congrats..


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 13, 2011)

Ooooooo Can't wait to hear more.....


----------



## findingotis (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks again for everyone's congratulatory words as well as advice. The little fella is taking his sweeeeet sweeeeeet time, as if 159 days to pip wasn't a long enough wait. There's a hole in the egg where I can see the occasional foot, sometimes a nose as he spins in the egg. Can wait til he's ready to say hello! 

Will keep updating


----------



## River14 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bless and its sure to a pretty little thing too


----------



## Fernando (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm excited to see the progress. Keep us updated with pictures too please.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, that is so exciting! I can't wait to see the little guy.


----------



## findingotis (Jul 13, 2011)

Quick photographic update!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 13, 2011)

peekaboo


----------



## findingotis (Jul 14, 2011)

Another update


----------



## Fernando (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## findingotis (Jul 14, 2011)

He's finally here!

I put him in some water to try to wash off any sand he had stuck to his yolk sac and then put him on damp tissue and stuck him back into incubator for him to absorb the rest of his yolk sac. Is this correct? Is there anything else I should be doing?

Here he is!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool!!! how exciting. I wish I could help but I'm still learning about incubation!


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 14, 2011)

So exciting, he is a good looking tortoise..


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 14, 2011)

He's so tiny and cute


----------



## findingotis (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone, he (or she) is quite the active little fella. I assume his shell will straighten over time as his shell hardens? I'm so scared i'll squish him.

Ok, one more! Promise I'll leave him to soak up the rest of his yolk sac in the dark after this haha.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 14, 2011)

Awwww. Now put him back to bed


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh, so cute, so pretty. Loved the picture where he peeked out of his egg. Ah, post update pictures soon!!! Will he get a name?


----------

